# 304 keyboard error...and then some



## ChfTx (Feb 8, 2003)

Compaq Presario 7360..AMD 310 RAM...(close)

When booting I get a "304 Keyboard or System Unit Error" message. Only starts in safe mode, and then sometimes it hangs on the Windows screen and goes no further. I only got to Windows once and was able to move around......device manager has 2 or three of each component loaded. I tried to delete them and start over but the screen hung too much and then stopped....Also (the main reason for my inquiry besides the hanging screen) is the keyboard is real slow...and...the cap lock and number lock doesn't work. Everything else seems to work on the keyboard but that. (Yes, I've checked the keyboard and it's fine). Even with a boot disk in DOS the keyboard acts this way. 

My first assumption is something wrong with the MB. I can't get into windows to get any more info.

Can I get some ideas on where to go from here?..

Thanks all!!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Try a different keyboard first of all and report back.


----------



## ChfTx (Feb 8, 2003)

as I said in the original post...I did check the keyboard out. I tried one I knew worked ...and the 'bad' one in a different system.....it's not the keyboard...

Thanks


----------



## ChfTx (Feb 8, 2003)

The only 304 keyboard error solution (besides the obvious bad keyboard) is replace the system/motherboard....sighs..

Thanks all


----------

